# Stepp Ladder - Tree Steps



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

man, this sure gets sent to the bottom quick


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Is there a website.?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

These were great and I have a set of the originals. No longer made, SAD DAY! I spoke with the inventor several years ago but these have been out of circulation for some time.


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Mohican. Sure is a sad day to find out that these can no longer be purchased. These seem to be just what I've been looking for.


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

I have two sets and at the time they were the best thing going! Still work great! They take a bit of getting use to get the knot on with the correct amount of slack to let you cam it over, and be tight to the tree, but once on the tree they are ROCK SOLID. I love how you can stand on one step with both feet as you are going up the tree, makes hanging the stand and next steps very easy.

Bummer to hear he doesn't make them any longer


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Bob, any way a guy could talk you out of a set?


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

They would be pretty easy to make I would think?


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Bob,
You think you could post some pic's of a step?


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

I've found a few. I too think they can be made easily ....since they can no longer purchased. The second picture is of the carry case, displays a logo on it that demonstrates the loop tightening configuration. Althought simple in appearance, a very well thought-out product, wish someone could give me a heads-up on how to contact the originator Jim Stepp.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

VA2, hope these pics stir you into making some and please let us know if you do. I'm gonna try myself but can't guarantee what the will look like.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

those are sweet. I think I'm going to try to fabricate some.


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

keep us informed Carbon!!


----------



## edmondsmatt (Dec 17, 2010)

Jovush said:


> I've found a few. I too think they can be made easily ....since they can no longer purchased. The second picture is of the carry case, displays a logo on it that demonstrates the loop tightening configuration. Althought simple in appearance, a very well thought-out product, wish someone could give me a heads-up on how to contact the originator Jim Stepp.


Here you go. http://steppladder.com/


----------



## Jsach (Jul 27, 2005)

those are pretty slick


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

The Steppladder site has been inoperative at least five years. The phone number has been out of service as well.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought we had a site....shoot!


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Have someone working on a contact, will share with you VA2 if it comes thru.


----------



## edmondsmatt (Dec 17, 2010)

I wonder if the address on the website is still good?


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Business folded a few years ago.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

They rock!! A 275 lb fat man has no problems with them. I love them for a tree saddle platform (only need 3). For me, they take more time to set up to climb than lone wolf steps, but I will never part with the ones I have.

I got some from craigslist. Good luck
In finding them.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

Jovush said:


> I've found a few. I too think they can be made easily ....since they can no longer purchased. The second picture is of the carry case, displays a logo on it that demonstrates the loop tightening configuration. Althought simple in appearance, a very well thought-out product, wish someone could give me a heads-up on how to contact the originator Jim Stepp.


How many did you get? They are worth their price in gold. IMO, they are great for a tree saddle platform!
Using them for steps to ascend the tree is not as quick as lone wolf sticks. I used them maybe 6 times to ascend a tree, but went back to the lw sticks.

Keepin mine for saddle platforms!


----------



## mainemonty (Sep 15, 2011)

If you have any questions about the stepp ladder I might be able to answer them...i am he guy who posted that youtube video up top....thanks


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

This is so funny...I have a guy who just started following me on twitter and he has something to do with the stepp ladder. I don't know what it is all about, but if anyone can take off and run with this, have at it:

Stepp Ladder Funding
@SteppLadderFund view full profile →
Maine USA
Looking for funding to manufacture the greatest tree climbing system ever made. Great for bow hunters. Also could have other climbing applications. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ita-L2l4P4


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Here are some known email addresses for jim @ stepp ladder.

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

Jovush- what kind of rope is on those things? Looks really light. If one could concoct a better way to attach the rope without the convoluted knot it seems like you could attach them pretty quickly. Very neat idea....


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

Hunter4Ever said:


> Jovush- what kind of rope is on those things? Looks really light. If one could concoct a better way to attach the rope without the convoluted knot it seems like you could attach them pretty quickly. Very neat idea....


I cannot see there being any better way to attach the rope. The system is really easy and you are not tying a knot per se; you are looping the strap and when you cam the step down, it tightens everything up. When you lift the step up, it loosens everything up.


----------



## Cougarsquatch (Oct 23, 2009)

Following


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Somebody should post this in the DIY section. There are some pretty ingenious guys figuring better ways to do everything and anything. I know I'll be trying to make a few.


----------



## mwitty111 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm really attracted to this product. It's too bad that it's no longer being made. I have a lot of heavy, bulky sticks and ladders I could replace with these. I hope someone decides to give it a shot.


-Witty


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

I think a cam buckle strap instead of the rope would be nice to use and probably wouldn't loosen after a few days as I have heard that the looped rope does. I am going to have a buddy with some metal working tools make me up a few to try out. Thinking of using aluminum and then filling it with great stuff foam to deaden any sound, and using a cam buckle strap to attach it.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

ILBowHuntFreak said:


> I think a cam buckle strap instead of the rope would be nice to use and probably wouldn't loosen after a few days as I have heard that the looped rope does. I am going to have a buddy with some metal working tools make me up a few to try out. Thinking of using aluminum and then filling it with great stuff foam to deaden any sound, and using a cam buckle strap to attach it.


Good luck and let us know how the cam buckle works. I really do not leave anything in the tree, so have not seen the issue.

If fabricating, have each corner of the square tubing ground to a point for better grip. 



I am thinking about requesting custom Rope from the guy who does the UCR for lone wolf sticks. Cause I know rope does not last forever and I want to get a long time out of my Stepp's.

They are only one pound each.


----------



## Ral2 (Jul 12, 2003)

I have several of the steppladder tree steps that I would be willing to sell.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

How much?


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

ILBowhunt,
Will you change the step part to square tubing or keep it a round bar?


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

VA2 said:


> ILBowhunt,
> Will you change the step part to square tubing or keep it a round bar?


I havent thought about it yet, however thinking of it now I will probably change it to a bar just so I only have to buy one type of material.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

my version


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks great, how do they work?


----------



## z4racer (Dec 2, 2009)

PM sent.



Ral2 said:


> I have several of the steppladder tree steps that I would be willing to sell.


----------



## mainemonty (Sep 15, 2011)

That guy is me phytenphyre...Jime Stepp is a neighbor and my landlord...thanks


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like a great Idea,. and cool for public land as it wouldn't damage trees. I looked at the vidoe, and thought it was probably an old product, when I saw the camo, and they guys said there is a VHS tape with the set of steps. I might bite if they brought them back.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I received the ones Ral2 had today and used them tonite with my Guidos Web and they worked awesome. They helped me trim some weight off my total load and did a great job. I just used 2 but may try 3 next time. They weigh .9 lbs each so for my 3 Leverage sticks and 2 Stepps it comes to 9.3 lbs which is also about what the Web weighs. Very lightweight and super comfortable setup. If anyone is interested in 2 or 3 let me know.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Bowtechie said:


> I received the ones Ral2 had today and used them tonite with my Guidos Web and they worked awesome. They helped me trim some weight off my total load and did a great job. I just used 2 but may try 3 next time. They weigh .9 lbs each so for my 3 Leverage sticks and 2 Stepps it comes to 9.3 lbs which is also about what the Web weighs. Very lightweight and super comfortable setup. If anyone is interested in 2 or 3 let me know.


I would be interested in at least three if not to pricey!


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

All stepps gone.


----------



## andrin77 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have 20 steps. 2 sets with 10 in each set. Would sell 
for $65 a set or $100 for all.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

How high can you get with 10 steps?


----------



## andrin77 (Mar 27, 2007)

If you spaced them 1 every foot and a half you would get 15 feet. A foot and a half is about the same as stepping up on a kitchen chair. So if you don't mind stretching a little you could probably get up to 20 feet by spacing every two foot.


----------



## andrin77 (Mar 27, 2007)

a 16 foot ladder stand has 11 steps, depending on the brand.


----------



## andrin77 (Mar 27, 2007)

Would also trade all 20 for a Bushnell Trophy cam:wink:


----------



## andrin77 (Mar 27, 2007)

All steps sold!!


----------



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

How do thround stock ones work tnarb


----------



## Southpaw Guide (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm Jim Stepp. 
I quit selling the ladders because the product liability insurance was too expensive for a garage and basement enterprise. I made the steps for my own use and some of my hunting buddies liked them and wanted some for themselves. So I made them some and then one of them suggested I patent them. I said they were so simple that someone else must be making something similar, but after having the patent search done, no one was. So I spent the money for both design and utility patents only to discover no one would insure them. 
Two years later I was at a 3D archery event and was introduced to an executive from L.L. Bean and he said "are you the guy with the climbing aid"? I said "yes" and he then asked if I'd like to do a demo for them. I said "sure, but I cannot sell any to you because I can't get product liability insurance on them. He told me to come to Freeport and do a demo anyway. I went over on a rainy day and climbed a telephone pole out in their parking lot. The next day he called and said come back over and we'd see what could be done about insurance. He introduced me to a representative of the same insurance company that had previously refused to insure the ladders, except now they were happy to. 
L.L. Bean wanted exclusive catalog rights for three years in exchange for their help with the insurance. That was in 1996. They also carried them in their retail Freeport store where the ladders out sold their other climbing aids by a margin of six to one. It did not do nearly as well in their catalog because a still photo of the rungs on a tree did not tell the whole story. It was, and still is, the kind of thing best explained with a hands on demo. I ran into trouble on the supply side of things. L.L. Bean was buying the ladders by the pallet load as was Kittery Trading Post, and Jay's Sporting Goods out in Michigan. But I did not have a manufacturing facility of my own and was dependant on outside suppliers for every component. I soon found myself in the unenviable position of having to tell the buyers at L.L. Bean I could not fill their order. That ended our relationship. Eventually, I decided it was a niche product with a limited market and selling season. At the end of the day, I was spending a lot of time, effort and money for a very small return. 
It became clear that it was going to take more money than I had, or was ever likely to have, to do it right. So I shut down the operation and put the remaining inventory in my basement where it sits today.
The videos on YouTube are the same ones we did fourteen years ago. They were posted by my tenant because he has an interest in reintroducing the Steppladder.
There has never been anything wrong with the system. I have put up treestands on all sorts of trees hundreds of times over the last twenty years and have never used any other climbing system. There are many other hunters who will say the same. I have alway been reluctant to sell anything as dangerous as a treestand climbing aid without lots of liability insurance. But, since the videos have been on YouTube, a lot of guys have said they would gladly sign a waiver if I would just sell them some rungs. If anyone is interested and wants to email me, I'll reply and attach the waiver and a link to the original Steppladder website.


----------



## mwitty111 (Dec 2, 2008)

Great story... even if the ending wasn't as "happy" as we'd all hope. But count me in as "interested". I sent you an email.

Question: How long have you ever left your steps in a tree, out the weather, etc.?

I ask because I hunt private land about 2 hours from home. So we're used to setting up stands a couple months ahead of time and leave then up and active pretty much all season long.

Thanks and good luck!


-Witty


----------



## Southpaw Guide (Oct 9, 2011)

mwitty111 said:


> Great story... even if the ending wasn't as "happy" as we'd all hope. But count me in as "interested". I sent you an email.
> 
> Question: How long have you ever left your steps in a tree, out the weather, etc.?
> 
> ...


I hunt a lot of private land as well. We put stands up before the season starts and leave them up all season.


----------



## mwitty111 (Dec 2, 2008)

Great!


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Mr. Stepp, it's great to see you posting here. I wish i would have known about the stepp ladders before purchasing some of my other climbing aids but I already have too much money tied up in them to buy even more. I was wonderin though if you would be willing to sell individual steps, like maybe 3 instead of a complete set? I would kind of like to have a few to use as a tree saddle platform if the price was right.


----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. Stepp I'm interested in a set or two, sent you an Email.


----------



## broadhead_djg (Nov 18, 2008)

Mr. Stepp, I am interested and sent you a pm.


----------



## Dony1 (Feb 7, 2011)

PM sent Mr. Stepp.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

PM Sent to you Mr. Stepp


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

I sent an email via AT. 
Do you take paypal?

Looks like these videos were uploaded yesterday. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb0ka7HwSwo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br28t3VvdeA&feature=related


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Got a reply this morning from Mr. Stepp! 
Thanks again.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am interested!


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

I have two sets of 8. To the guys asking about leaving them. I typically hang my stands on public land in late August and pull them down in late December. I take the bottom 4 off the tree every time I hunt, but that leaves the top 3-5 steps on the tree the entire time. I've rarely had to tighten them, the only issue I've ever had was getting them off the tree in December, getting that knot to let go when I want to take them off!


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't read all reply's but what's the price on these bad boys? How much do they weight per set? How high can you go with one set?


----------



## Southpaw Guide (Oct 9, 2011)

The steps weigh 14oz each. How high depends upon how far apart you space them. I usually attach the first one about 3 ft off the ground because you can step back away from the tree a bit and easily get on to it. Above that I space them about 2ft apart. In the late season when I have heavy clothes on I shorten them up a bit. If you want to email me at [email protected] I'll send more info.


----------



## treloarjeff (Nov 14, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

i have a set i bought about 15 years ago and i love them but since then i've been making my own. i think they are THE BEST CLIMBING SYSTEM on the market hands down!


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

i am ready to buy and then i find this out:Cry:


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

...


----------



## jmoreau (Jul 14, 2008)

happyhunter62 said:


> i am ready to buy and then i find this out:Cry:


Find out what??¿


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

Go to the DIY section. It appears you can get the parts to assemble your own from the original manufacturer.


----------



## redoaks (Oct 12, 2011)

just want to follow this thread. Very interested in these.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Just got mine in the mail today! Mr. Stepp is great to deal with.


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

I might be interested

I'm interested

I think I need a set

I definitely need a set

MR. STEPP, PLEASE LET ME BUY A SET!


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

I replied to your PM but you need to email Mr. Stepp directly if you want to buy some. His email is in this thread somewhere I believe and in the newest YouTube videos.


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

I got it. Thanks!


----------



## BRODIESDAD (Jan 4, 2008)

I ordered a set of 12 with a bag this week. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## 05victory (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a set on the way also.


----------



## jknudsen (Jun 15, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## jknudsen (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Stepp I'm interested in two sets, sent you an Email and a Pm:wink:


----------



## BRODIESDAD (Jan 4, 2008)

mine came in yesterday. really impressive.


----------



## fromthedepths (Aug 1, 2006)

the guy still sells them you just have to email him .the bag is $15 ,the steps are $6 and the ropes are $1 a piece .he sells them all separately now for insurance puposes because i guess it's not a buisness anymore.that knot is tuff as hell do a youtube search and he has a video of two trucks trying to pull the knot apart and it doesn't it actually bends the step after the tires are squeeling.pretty tuff i'd say.i bought some square tubing and i'm gonna make my own.


----------



## gutpile421 (Jul 1, 2007)

tagging so i can find this latter


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

Tagging also. 12 steps=10lbs? How much does a set of four Lone Wolfs stix weigh?


----------



## deerslayer261 (Jan 8, 2008)

check the dyi section people are making them on there left and right


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

westen said:


> Tagging also. 12 steps=10lbs? How much does a set of four Lone Wolfs stix weigh?


about 10 lbs.


----------



## B52CrewChief (Nov 9, 2011)

Mr. Stepp.....Sent you a PM, hope to hear from you


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Very cool stuff...


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

I bought a couple sets back 11-12 yrs ago and still have about 12 or so. Havnt used them in acouple years but they do work great. I bent a few by exerting too much "cam" force on em but all in all they are easy to use once you get the hang of it. I cut the rope peice off of a couple of the bent ones and use the camo rope for tying my trail cams to the tree and stuff like that.


----------



## swamprooter (Jul 27, 2007)

i really like my Stepps....however i did a little adjustment to mine to make more stable or stable in my mind. I like a 4 pt contact instead of the 3. Took to my local welder and had him adjust....I use these as bases for my Guidos Web.

.


----------



## will8897 (Oct 29, 2011)

should i get these or muddy sticks?


----------



## will8897 (Oct 29, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

I've got a set of Muddy Sticks and I'm about to buy this system. I'm hoping that I won't need my muddy sticks anymore. I like the muddy sticks a lot, but I like the idea of getting higher in the tree with less weight with the Stepp ladders.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

The are the cats *****. 3 for a platform are great! Super stable and I weigh 275 sans clothes and gear.

A little time consuming for ascending a tree, but absolutely great for a platform!!!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1061840602


----------



## jaybird0399 (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty sure someone on here made them out of ribar check DIY thread


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

For reference, I am 275 and wear size 13 boots.


----------



## ameritaz (Dec 15, 2010)

i am interested Mr Stepp, in purchase of a few sets. email sent .


----------



## Dony1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I picked up a couple of these sets and love them! Now I'm going to get a Guidos web and will be using these as a platform also. Thanks again Jim!


----------



## Robert Bergeaux (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Mr Stepp, hope you will still have a set for me when my name comes up. Where do you get camo rope for steps?


----------



## plumber423 (Aug 30, 2009)

Pm sent Mr. Stepp


----------



## Robert Bergeaux (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all. Just got my order of steps from Jim Stepp today, --very impressed. I may order a few more.
Thanks Mr. Stepp.


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

sojourner said:


> They rock!! A 275 lb fat man has no problems with them. I love them for a tree saddle platform (only need 3). For me, they take more time to set up to climb than lone wolf steps, but I will never part with the ones I have.
> 
> I got some from craigslist. Good luck
> In finding them.


Do you need to use three for a tree saddle platform, or would just one work? Thanks.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Three is best for the platform to be able to go all around the tree but you could get by with two if you only wanted to stay on one side. I think that only one would get uncomfortable quickly.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

This is an example of a better mousetrap that just got swept under the rug. These freaking things should be sold in every Sporting Goods store out there! (Its like a 1970 caddy that gets 60 MPG)


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

I just bought 15 of them, but Jim was out of the bags. Does anyone have an extra bag they can sell to me?


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

JPW77 said:


> Three is best for the platform to be able to go all around the tree but you could get by with two if you only wanted to stay on one side. I think that only one would get uncomfortable quickly.


That's too bad. I'm looking for a single attaching platform that will be comfortable. Any suggestions?


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

You could always just try it and see how you like it. If you have smaller feet than me it may be ok for you but the rung on the stepp ladder is only 6" wide and the overall width at the widest point is like 7.5".


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

If no one has an extra bad then could you tell me the dimensions so that I can make my own?


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

posting so i can check back later.


----------



## jarhead77 (Nov 29, 2010)

deerslayer261 said:


> check the dyi section people are making them on there left and right


I'd rather the pay the man for his idea, but I respect your point of view.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

They look kinda bulky to be carrying through the woods,but they look like they work well.How much $$ are these running?


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I think about ten bucks each..


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

The stepps are 7 plus shipping.
I got 10 from him for 70 plus 13.81 shipping from Maine to R.I.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

*I bought some*

I got 20 stepps for $164 including shipping. Thats enough for two stands.


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

Sent you an email Mr. Stepp.


----------



## Kmf620 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent you an email Mr. Stepp.


----------



## 0utcast (Oct 9, 2012)

Are these still available?

THX!


----------



## ricetime (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes....Bought 10 a month ago. [email protected] Need to contact Jim by email. Sign a waiver, send personal check or money order.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have 12 & it gets me up just about 20 feet IF I stretch a couple of them out a bit. Way lighter than any of my other steps OR ladders things. Once you get the hang of putting them up, they are nice. Key is, the 2 anchor feet have to be just even/slightlyabove the rope circumference to get them to snap into place. Watch the youtube video & it shows this nicely...


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am so ready to buy a set of these, I just wished he still had the bags. Oh well they cant be that hard to find a bag for.


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

tagged for future...


----------



## arrowavenger (Mar 13, 2013)

Jovush said:


> VA2, hope these pics stir you into making some and please let us know if you do. I'm gonna try myself but can't guarantee what the will look like.


i just got finished making some... it was really simple and you honestly dont have to use 1/2in or 3/4 in square tubing.. mine are just 1/4 round stock. works wonderous but i think i have the bottom point to long. it snaps onto the tree fairly nice but then once you get past a certain point th rope goes limp. My measurements are 7.5inx5in think i need to shorten it down to about 5 or 5.5in to get it to seat properly but good news is the way they are right now instead of having them slightly above the rope have it slightly below... it still catches well enough to jump on but when you let off the step the bottom point comes off the tree but the way it is it workin just like the platform on a climbing stand. it only took me about a half hour to make but that cuz it cold out and i had to experiment a few times. once i get all of my plans down pat i could honestly do it in about 5 minutes. i had to use a cut off wheel to cut the stock so ran outta air a few times but i can cut everythnng pretty fast with a band saw and it only take me about 2 minutes the clamp together with visegrips and about 10 seconds on each weld. then just grind to a point. be sure not to gring thw back side on the bottom to much or it wont want to jab into the tree as just gring a pretty flat angle on the front till it pretty sharp. doesnt have to have a point necessarily just be sharp and do the same on the top two also. then just attach your rope. i didnt use anything fancy just some of the twisted plastic rope.( the ind that gives you splinters when it gets old) but this one just a proto type. gonna make some more at school tomorrow shop teach told me to have a plan drawn up but turns out you cant just go by thought it kinda trial and error.


----------



## arrowavenger (Mar 13, 2013)

i tryied to stay pretty close to the original deminsions even though it pretty close to impossible to find (i definatly havnt). so my cross leg is 6 inches. i think i might make another soon with a 4 point system instead of 3. trust me it way cheaper then buyin if you ask me. not reall sure how much the stock cost though, made mine outta scrap but think it pretty cheap. plus if you have your own welder it alot easier. if you dont id try and get everything cut to size ready to weld that way you only make one trip to someone with a welder. just take the stock and watch till its done then you could easily stop by a stand location on you way home and see if it works for you.


----------



## arrowavenger (Mar 13, 2013)

arrowavenger said:


> i tryied to stay pretty close to the original deminsions even though it pretty close to impossible to find (i definatly havnt). so my cross leg is 6 inches. i think i might make another soon with a 4 point system instead of 3. trust me it way cheaper then buyin if you ask me. not reall sure how much the stock cost though, made mine outta scrap but think it pretty cheap. plus if you have your own welder it alot easier. if you dont id try and get everything cut to size ready to weld that way you only make one trip to someone with a welder. just take the stock and watch till its done then you could easily stop by a stand location on you way home and see if it works for you.


 honestly the whole "stepp" with rope only weighs like 1ib or 1.5... it weighs about half as much as the originals just cuz it make with smaller material but it didnt bend any with me jumpin up and down on it lol.. had to bend it with a piece of pipe. it just eyeballed so it got a little bit of flaws but seems strong to me.

ALWAYS wear a harness... i was sitting in my climber and the bottom slipped when i moved my foot and when it fell the catch rope that was attached to the top jerked hard enough to drop one side of the top section enough that the whole stand fell about 15 feet below me... and there i hung. other then the throbbing in my balls, i didnt have a scratch on me. 

be safe people and try and chase the big one over to me... i might even half the meat with you lol..


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

I think these look incredible. Can't believe I haven't heard of them until today! Man expensive though. My lone wolfe sticks cost about that much and may actually be simpler in that I only have to set 4. Don't know. IlAt that price I don't know how comfortable In would feel leaving them out there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Squigly1965 (Dec 11, 2009)

posted for future


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

If you hunt from a tree & hate dragging in all the extra weight of ladders and steps that *weigh in at TOO much*, then these are the answer. *No doubt about it.*


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I just sent him an email, will wait to see what's still available. I can probably copy them, but I really do not want to have to reinvent the thing without something to go by. Would prefer he were selling them complete, but obviously the freaking insurance companies and lawyers do what they do best, stifle innovation.


----------



## deucehd (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey did you ever fabricate any? If so where did you get the dimensions? Care to share with a broken hearted bowhunter?


----------



## Bowgod02 (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought a few sets last month ( new set of 12 from Jim Stepp and a set of 15 with two bags from a member here), and been using them hard this week. Finally getting used to setting them on the tree so it's going faster than when I first started with them. I'm really liking hunting from a lock on now that I have some lighter steps to haul around. Now to get a lighter stand to make it more portable.


----------



## Bowgod02 (Sep 18, 2006)

Also, for you guys that don't have the bags, I walked past my golf clubs the other day and I keep my golf shoes in a shoe bag. That golf shoes bag looks like it would work for the stepps. Looks to be about the right size and the bag opens from the top. Something like this...


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*I'm selling my Stepp Ladder set of 12 stepps *& *one authentic tote bag* in the classifieds. Great set up...

I switched over to all climbers mid season this year & while I hate to get rid of the Stepps, I just don't need them any longer.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2131414&p=1068690519#post1068690519


----------



## g.dillman (Jan 12, 2014)

s there an alternative step similar to this one .. uses the same type of system?.. has anyone successfully recrated them if so can you post plans for them or how much you would sell a set for?


----------



## g.dillman (Jan 12, 2014)

you using aluminum or steel stock?


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged for future reference..........


----------



## ccheftaz (Jun 27, 2014)

It has been a long time since anyone has posted about these. Being new to archery i just found ot about them. Would very much like a set. However, Jim Stepp no longer has any inventory. Craigslist and ebay yielded a big ZERO. Any help with finding a set would be greatly appreciated. Looking for at least 10 and a bag. Thank you


----------



## lokwolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Same here...looking for a set!


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

i dont think that they are made anymore, think i read that somewhere. if true, only gonna be able to buy used through ebay or the classified.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

These are the greatest /simple climbing aid out there. I can not believe that one of the big companies hasn't tried to buy the rights from Jim. They are perfect for the run and gun on public land. I hope someone starts making them again, because if mine ever get stolen I don't know what I would do to replace them. I was lucky enough year before last to get some from Jim before they ran out. NO THESE ARE NOT FOR SALE. Good luck fellas in finding some. If you get some you will love them.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

g.dillman said:


> s there an alternative step similar to this one .. uses the same type of system?.. has anyone successfully recrated them if so can you post plans for them or how much you would sell a set for?


Here ya go! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1617258&page=4&highlight=DIY+Ladder+steps


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Anybody still have a set for sale or know where to get some?


----------



## Donald1800 (Jul 28, 2014)

Do not despair. I just received an e-mail reply from Jim with the statement that next year that site address will be up with kits available for sale. I too need 12 for my set-up, so I will be watching as well.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

He messaged me back from facebook yesterday: "Hi we ran out of the old inventory...currently we are looking for someone to start making them again..thanks"


----------



## lokwolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds contradictory


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Depending on prices I like these


----------



## 3doesdown (Jun 11, 2014)

have never saw these before. they do look like the hot setup for public or temporary stands.would be interested in a dozen myself.


----------



## ihatethewinter (Aug 1, 2007)

does anyone know how much these weigh?


----------



## focusedarcher (Oct 11, 2013)

I am definately interested in a set also. Is there any word if they will come availavble?
Bill


----------



## endomedic (Jun 13, 2012)

hey guys, fyi, for those that need carry bags for their stepp ladder system, i found a guy that makes the bags exactly like jim stepp's original ones. i believe the pattern for the carry bag came from mr. stepp himself. his name is kevin, he owns Hoggan's custom canvas and leather, in rupert idaho. i just ordered one for 25 bucks, plus 9 for shipping to s.w. missouri. he seems like a great guy on the phone, has lots of colors available, and takes paypal payments as well. i will take a picture and post when i receive it. his website is: Hoggans.com.

pat


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

endomedic said:


> hey guys, fyi, for those that need carry bags for their stepp ladder system, i found a guy that makes the bags exactly like jim stepp's original ones. i believe the pattern for the carry bag came from mr. stepp himself. his name is kevin, he owns Hoggan's custom canvas and leather, in rupert idaho. i just ordered one for 25 bucks, plus 9 for shipping to s.w. missouri. he seems like a great guy on the phone, has lots of colors available, and takes paypal payments as well. i will take a picture and post when i receive it. his website is: Hoggans.com.
> 
> pat


Pat how many steps will the bag hold. I looked at Hogans website a long time ago and could not find any info on how many steps fit in their bag. Like to have a bag that holds 14 steps.


----------

